# pictures



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So, as some of you might know I agreed to not have my halloween party this year so someone else can have it (same circle) BUT I have decided that I can not let all of my decorating go to waste only on me so I'm having a small dinner party, I have dressed my kids up in different costumes all day and taken alot of pictures, my idea is to replace all of the normal photos I have around the house with only halloween pictures, for the night. anyone else do this? I was thinking of getting some of the guests kids over to the house to take pics of them in costume before the big night, so the parents will also see their kids in frames that night and give the photos and decorated frames as party gifts at the end of the night. does that sound corny? or maybe I can just have the decorated frames and take pics of the guests. only problem with that is that they can't take it home that night. any ideas? am I cheesy? hahaha :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it's a great idea. I replaced all our pictures with Halloween ones of us in costume over the years. One year I even replaced all the regular photos with classic movie monsters that I printed out in black and white.

The party gifts idea is a really good one. This is where a Polaroid camera would come in handy..lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

So, just bring your props to decorate your friends house for their party. I do it all the time. I even provide props for a band's Halloween gig.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have thought about the same idea. Maybe we are both corny??? Haha.
I am having the same trouble with pics. I would like to do a "setting" this year where everyone can get their pic taken, but then they can't take it home with them. 
I do however, include some pictures on the back of my invitaions from past years. Last year was the first year I did this and they loved it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice idea Grou..
I am making a guest book this yr for all of the people who bring tombstones.
Them Laying by it in front of it what ever. ..

Why not AZ ... no not cheesy.
whatever floats your boat you go ahead and do...since they will be ruining your day!! 
I'd still have the party hahah


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am changing all my photos around the house today and if it isn't halloween related it's outa here! hahaha, I might be having a get together halloween night, going to ask if other parents want to come and set up a station, and hand out candy kinda like a trick or treat but all at one house, then pizza and desserts since it is a school night and all.
Ghostess I think I'll be using your black n white monster pic idea! Thanks ;O)

Lagrousome I love the pics and the setting idea, I don't have a polariod so I'm gonna have to think of something, made some salt dough bats,pumpkins and stuff to decorate the frames for the pics.

What kind of guest book Lilly? are they taking them home or is it just for the party? I like the tombstone idea but none of my guests are prop makers so I don't think I'll be getting any lol.
I will be having some sort of party! just still trying to think of what to do I think that Halloween should always be on a Saturday! the school night stuff really puts a damper on my ideas. but I'll have to deal with it this year and ONLY this year!;O)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Az..
It is just a book I made up to take pics of my guests and thier tombstones either laying by it or holding them..It i smade from a notebook of heavier drawing paper and just redid the cover for it







,







,








I will put it out every yr then for peeps to check out..so that being said it's mine allllll mine hahahah

we found out trick or treating is from 530 to 730 here so it will be dark part of it which is good ....that daylight trick or treating has got to go.
I agree it shouldn't be on a schooll night they can't really have any fun then.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

How nice Lilly, I have a couple of scrapbook albums that might work nicely for something like this ;O), I love the cover!

because of the "week night" problem my friend and I were thinking of possibly hosting a kids dinner the night of, we are throwing around alot of ideas to make it alittle more fun for the kids but I'm sure we won't pin it down til the week of haha, can't wait for next year , it will be on Friday!!!!


----------

